# how to use text to speech as microphone in skype



## sa3er (Apr 15, 2010)

hi, i'm speechless. its possible talk to other people by skype for me?!
this video shows somebody using of skype for talking to his family !
YouTube - VoIP NextUp Talker Celledu
so its possible 100%, but how ?
i downloaded Cepstral tts. and Nextup talker software. i wanna know that how i can define Nexup talker voice output as microphone input ? in this way it will work for skype ^o^

plz tell me step by step what i have to do


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Please give this a look.
If this is not helpful please post back or PM me.
Suddenly this has become important to me and I would LOVE to be able to help
in any way possible.
https://extras.skype.com/categories/all/good/text-to-speech


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

to *TSF,*


sa3er said:


> hi, i'm speechless. its possible talk to other people by skype for me?!
> so its possible 100%, but how ?
> 
> plz tell me step by step what i have to do


@*Pat McGroin*, the link in your post is dead for me.

Talking on Skype is as easy as downloading it to your desktop then installing it. You do need a Broadband connection, it will not work on dial-up successfully.

You need speakers, but not necessarily head phones if your computer has a microphone. I have Skype on all my computers, whichever one I am using I have it open and running and talk daily on it whether it be by text or voice.


> i downloaded Cepstral tts. and Nextup talker software. i wanna know that how i can define Nexup talker voice output as microphone input ? in this way it will work for skype ^o^


You do not need the above in quotes, so you can uninstall it using Revo Uninstaller unless you use it for other voice applications.

Once you have Skype installed, open it and click on:

Tools
Options
Then highlight each preferences in the left pane
Choosing your own options to the right
You of course need contacts, so put any of your friends email into the contacts option by clicking on *Contacts, > Add a new contact.* You need to browse around the tabs at the top when you have Skype open to teach yourself about all the options you have at your fingertips.


> Calling other people on Skype is free so you can talk whenever you want to – not just on special occasions. Call to check in with mum when you’re travelling, give your partner a goodnight kiss via video call when they’re away on business, or use it for your regular calls and catch ups. And, if you know people who don’t use Skype you can call them too at really low rates.


It’s easy and it’s free to download.

Post back if you need more assistance.

kind regards,


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is the correct link for your Skype download. the link in my previous post is dead for me.... http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/windows/

kind regards,


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

sa3er:

When you said you were "speechless" do you mean you don't have the ability
to talk?

BG


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

The link still works for me.
I do have to hit yes for the secure comnnection though


----------

